# who do u think won??



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

200sx se-r with 4-2-1 header and a filter vs. a camaro..looks like the v6 version...so who do u think won?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Se-riously2fast said:


> 200sx se-r with 4-2-1 header and a filter vs. a camaro..looks like the v6 version...so who do u think won?


I assume this took place at the drag strip since NF does not allow street racing posts. I'd be interested in the times.

Moving to Motorsports

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if this is supposed to be a "who do you think will win" thread, it's getting deleted.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OMG, did the donkey win??!!! Not the damn donkey again!!! Did the dude in the slow Camaro even know he was racing? Was downshifting involved? OMG, downshifting and double clutching would have been soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cheating. If you really are "se-riously2fast," you must have the ability to travel at the speed of light. Did you go back in time, fight the Nazis, and come back all before you hit the 60' mark? Were any tribbles injured in this race? OMG, not the tribbles!!! What did they ever do to you. OMG, I ate such a good sandwich for lunch today. This chick at work gave me the Gansta stare though, as she started into her Michelina's pasta. I gave her the nod and looked straight ahead. As soon as the microwave dinged, it was on. I was eatin' that bad boy straight up, even double swallowing. Little did I know, she pulled out the Big fork. OMG, that's cheating I thought. I didn't know she had forced induction like that yo!!! So I loosened my belt cut outs and gave it my all. I ate that thing down and when I was done, took her Oreos she was gonna have for dessert. Ain't no one can touch [email protected]!!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

OMG!! I laughed so hard my Shiner Bock came out my nose. Give some warning next time FCS.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

rofl FCS you fkn kill me. 

ohs noes! he wasnt running t3h NAWZZZ was he?


----------

